# show me your wax collection



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I will start with my very small collection, I am waiting on 3 sample pots coming this week.
Wish I could have more but money doesn't allow it.



The black tub with the green dot is waxybox 009 and the other black one is waxybox 008

A few more I have got now



the blue one is poorboys natty wax


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Heres my little collection


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I forgot about my eco touch dam lol and why haven't I seen your muc off wax.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

There is quite a lenghty thread somewhere of peoples wax collections so maybe this one might get removed


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Bouncing


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Why have more than one pot of wax?


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Bartl said:


> Why have more than one pot of wax?


it could be said about any car cleaning product here, for me personally I like having different smells different options and I like collections.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bartl said:


> Why have more than one pot of wax?


Because you can.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Stewartfinley said:


> Bouncing


have you ever used them, they all look brand new.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

big-saxo-guy said:


> it could be said about any car cleaning product here, for me personally I like having different smells different options and I like collections.


I didn't think about it like that. Well put


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

What's the difference between a cheap wax like OCW and something as expensive as a Bouncer's Wax?


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Flakey said:


> What's the difference between a cheap wax like OCW and something as expensive as a Bouncer's Wax?


some times its how long it last, how easy it is to apply, he ingredients, the beading/sheeting. But tbh I think they will all give a much of the same level of gloss.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

please feel free anyone to correct me.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a huge gloss difference if you use for example turtle wax and swiswax.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

cypukas said:


> There is a huge gloss difference if you use for example turtle wax and swiswax.


I cant afford even a sample of any swissvax so I wouldn't know :lol:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

bump.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

That's all I have so far as I started out with Sealants.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I love rainforest rub


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

:thumb:


big-saxo-guy said:


> I love rainforest rub


I haven't tried that yet, I heard it was Dodo's first wax ever. I did try their Blue Velvet and liked it. Currently obsessed with everything Bilt Hamber so you can guess the wax I have on my car. What I am least impressed with though is the OCW. Doesn't look like a wax at all.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

under my collection posted a while back


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

suspal said:


> under my collection posted a while back


Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Here some of mine,ive added another 13 since this picture was taken.








And where they are kept.SJ.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the collections they look amazing I am very jealous I want lots lol.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

big-saxo-guy said:


> have you ever used them, they all look brand new.


Only picked them up at waxstock. So not used them yet but will be doing.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's the most important part of my collection 



Here's the Royale after a refill in it's case



Here's an old pic of Royale applied, gotta love it! :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nortonski said:


> Here's the most important part of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's just wax porn :lol:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

:doublesho omg that is just more money than sense lol , wish I could afford it or even a sample lol.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Good for you man!
Didn't think I would see a real human being with actual pics of those waxes! 

Some nice collections out there. :argie:
I'm gonna take a pic of mine today and post it later. :thumb:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I love all of the collections.


----------



## Ivo's (Jan 21, 2010)

(Mitchell and King Armor V2)

Pics are from a long time ago... 
Waxes I used to own around that time (but most are sold now...):
- Zymöl Creame
- Zymöl Carbon
- Zymöl Glasur
- Chemical Guys Celeste V1
- Chemical Guys Celeste V2
- Chemical Guys E-zyme
- Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced (glass jar)
- Dodo Juice Hard Candy (glass jar)
- Dodo / DW Double Wax
- Migliore Grande Frutta
- Migliore Competizione

And probably forgotten some too....

Used to be quite the wax-collector, but sold a lot of them, since I moved to my appartment....


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

suspal said:


> under my collection posted a while back


Wow, that is awesome. Do you use all of these on your car or are you a professional detailer?

Also, sorry for a stupid question - but which one would you pick if you had to pick just one of these


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Too much?*

Ok guys, here are all my waxes. (Blue Lagoon is in the post so I will put up some pics of that when it arrives)
I will do a whole product collection soon too :thumb:

A mix of pastes, small samples and a couple liquids



Bouncer's


Dodo


Migliore, Vics red, Celeste, and a couple samples


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

heres what I've got left of my collection after selling a few


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Some dollars worth there chap :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Is it me or is having a large case/box for two pots of wax a bit of overkill ???


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Ok guys, here are all my waxes. (Blue Lagoon is in the post so I will put up some pics of that when it arrives)
> I will do a whole product collection soon too :thumb:
> 
> A mix of pastes, small samples and a couple liquids
> ...


Give me the dodo collection, that is a collection I dream of


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Buckweed said:


> Is it me or is having a large case/box for two pots of wax a bit of overkill ???


Those two waxes are the priciest of my collection so far. And they fit pretty perfectly in there..

The Competizione is orange smelling and oily soft oily texture.
The Prezidente is kinda like SN except rock hard and smells of nothing.

It's actually a kinda small Long Island Railroad flare case!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

big-saxo-guy said:


> Give me the dodo collection, that is a collection I dream of


Thanks, good stuff :thumb:
They are out there my friend....hunt away
And there are other Dodo collections that put mine to shame!


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Made some pics of my wax collection today.























































A few waxes are missing on the pics (they are at my work); SV BOS, AF Wheelwax and Bouncer's Satsuma Rock.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

can't see a pic Frans


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Should be showing now.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

showing now and lookign extremely impressive mate!!!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Frans that collection is awesome :doublesho
Nice Creation engine :thumb:
And the case is phenomenal:argie: Dodo should sell them 
I missed out on the triple twelve :wall:, hadn't joined DW then


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice collection Frans, Did you tried them all?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

T.b.h. no, I don't have enough different cars in maintenance to be able to do that.
So it will take a while, before I have tried them all.


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Finnaly got a fridge for my collection


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine isn't a huge collection...


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

nice little collections there.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice collections fellas .


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax'in


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

My Moonshine is not in this pic..


----------



## RenZhenxing (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice collection Frans


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My little collection


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic wax collection Maxi !!.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank You Ron


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got a case for them today


----------



## Blubear (Dec 17, 2012)

They all look awesome and expensive!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Ryboy_23 said:


> Just got a case for them today


Muchos awesomeness :thumb:


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Very impressive collections here :thumb: 
Is it a collection obsession or is there an actual need for all the different waxes?


----------

